# Poetic KeyBook Bluetooth Keyboard Case for Kindle Fire HD 8.9 - $14.95



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Poetic KeyBook Bluetooth Keyboard Case for Kindle Fire HD 8.9 Black (Support Auto Sleep/Wake Function)(3 Year Manufacturer Warranty From Poetic)

All I can say is this is *quite *nice. A coworker has this case for his iPad mini and the removable keyboard is brilliant. In addition, the stand at the back sets the device sets it at a nice viewing angle.

I am going to get one for travel because you can't misss for $15. 
(Unfortunately, this means that the Vibe case almost certainly will be getting returned.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

That _does _look appealing. I hope they keep the price that low long enough for a few reviews to come in. I'll be very interested in hearing from you on how you like it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I've actually seen the exact model shown for the iPad mini and this looks exactly like it except larger.  The one for the iPad mini was beautiful.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, Jesslyn, now you've done it! I just ordered one. How could I resist that price?

Maybe I'll keep the cover I just got for my Fire 8.9 and use it when I'm around home, but use the keyboard case for traveling.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wingpeople said:


> OK, Jesslyn, now you've done it! I just ordered one. How could I resist that price?
> 
> Maybe I'll keep the cover I just got for my Fire 8.9 and use it when I'm around home, but use the keyboard case for traveling.


I ordered one and will report back when I get it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## french2s (Oct 24, 2012)

I read some of the reviews by ipad users and they are reporting corners getting broken because the case does not secure the entire device. It easily slips out.  Some have even posted pictures. I think I would prefer one like my CaseCrown case, where the entire outside of the device is covered and it won't fall out.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My coworker loves the case and hasn't had any issues.  He is my tech buddy at work and has been for many years.  He is an iOS expert (I stick to Android) and like me, a gadget guy.  As with all devices, your mileage may vary, but as the manager of technology development, his opinion weighs a bit heavier with me.

In any case, I'll have one in hand soon enough and will be able to report back.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> My coworker loves the case and hasn't had any issues. He is my tech buddy at work and has been for many years. He is an iOS expert (I stick to Android) and like me, a gadget guy. As with all devices, your mileage may vary, but as the manager of technology development, his opinion weighs a bit heavier with me.
> 
> In any case, I'll have one in hand soon enough and will be able to report back.


For the price, it is almost tooooo easy to check out and return if it isn't what you want! Cases are so like that, what I like you will hate, what you love I won't, what my teenager likes... no one else will!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> For the price, it is almost tooooo easy to check out and return if it isn't what you want! Cases are so like that, what I like you will hate, what you love I won't, what my teenager likes... no one else will!


You're correct. I've already got a case I'm returning.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> You're correct. I've already got a case I'm returning.


And my teen asked for a case that I have on my phone - and I really think she would hate it.... but hey, who am I to say otherwise? Maybe I will order myself a new one and give her mine LOL!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The Poetic KeyBook Bluetooth Keyboard Case, does that include the keyboard? Or do you have to supply your own? If you have to supply your own, which one fits?  Thanks.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

It includes the detachable keyboard.  I'll be getting mine tomorrow so I'll post a review in this thread and the Accessory thread.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the case today *and love it*!

I have a loooong review to write since I love it so much I'll be posting here, at our @work Android blog, my personal blog and of course Amazon. If nothing else, after 3 different keyboards for various devices, I can say this is the best bluetooth keyboard I've ever had for a mobile device--at $15, it is also the cheapest so it is worth it if I never use the case.

I'll be back with images, impressions and a grade.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting this!! I was trying to figure out a keyboard for my daughter's Kindle we are getting her for Christmas.  And I'm SO glad I wasn't the only person who wasn't certain it came with the keyboard.  Ordering one now, thanks again! 

It's $19.95 now which is still a great price!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I changed the price.  

BTW, some of the reasons it is such a nice keyboard for the Fire
It wakes from lock via keyboard as well as sends it to sleep
The arrow keys reliably navigate thru the menus, including the carouseland various apps (that I tried)
It has deep keys for a portable keyboard 
Last, no replacing of batteries, it has a rechargable battery that charges in 4 hours


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I was looking at another keyboard thread, but this one sounds great too!  And it is WAY less expensive.

Wish I hadn't just ordered a case for mine today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would have been very interested in this one; it sounds like a great deal, but I love my Amazon case and I already had a keyboard that worked.  I did order the other bluetooth because of the ability to easily switch between devices as I hop around a lot between devices.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I may order this just for travel. I used to take my laptop with me on trips, but took just my Fire for the annual Thanksgiving journey to Charleston to see the family. It worked fine for what I needed to do, but I really could have used a keyboard.

Jesslyn, when you do your review, can you mention whether or not the keyboard sits in a tray of its own? From the pictures on Amazon it looks like the keyboard just sits on a flat panel and might slide out during transport.  Thanks.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm expecting mine any day now...I see a departure scan from Denver yesterday, so maybe it'll have made it over the mountain passes by now! Excuse me, I need to run over to the mailbox and check...


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

It's here! 

Does anyone know if I can use the amazon Kindle PowerFast adapter & cable to charge this keyboard? Or, at least use my original Kindle 3 wall socket adapter, rather than charge it off a USB port on my PC?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone gotten theirs in yet? Any comments on performance? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, I got mine, but haven't used it a great deal yet. Since I still use my Fire primarily to read books, I think I won't use the keyboard case all the time, since it is a bit heavy & bulkier than my simple protective case for my Fire. However, I did find it simple to set up, and the keyboard seems to work well. 

It'll take a little getting used to the small size for touch typing -- I tended to overreach the keys quite often at first. But after typing on it for a minute, I began to be able to type more naturally. 

I've never used this small of a keyboard before, but I would assume the overreaching issue is true for all small-sized keyboards. I have very small hands, so I can probably adapt more easily than someone with large hands might.

I hope this helped.

P.S. Since no one answered my question about using the PowerFast adapter to charge this, I took a chance and used mine anyway. It seemed to work just fine, and as far as I can tell, did no harm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn posted these earlier:


Jesslyn said:


> I got the case today *and love it*!
> 
> I have a loooong review to write since I love it so much I'll be posting here, at our @work Android blog, my personal blog and of course Amazon. If nothing else, after 3 different keyboards for various devices, I can say this is the best bluetooth keyboard I've ever had for a mobile device--at $15, it is also the cheapest so it is worth it if I never use the case.
> 
> I'll be back with images, impressions and a grade.





Jesslyn said:


> I changed the price.
> 
> BTW, some of the reasons it is such a nice keyboard for the Fire
> It wakes from lock via keyboard as well as sends it to sleep
> ...


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Wingpeople said:


> P.S. Since no one answered my question about using the PowerFast adapter to charge this, I took a chance and used mine anyway. It seemed to work just fine, and as far as I can tell, did no harm.


Most any wall charger will work, and best to use the cable that came with the device as some wire the cable differently. The adapters are made to not overcharge and will generally send only the amp the particular device needs. Hope this helps. Surprised no-one else answered your question.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

My daughter's came today, it's so PAINFUL it being in my room and not opening it, grrrrrrrrrrr!! I'm so excited for her!


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

And now it's $21.95    Do I buy now in anticipation the price will rise again or hope that it will drop a little?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I would.  Review coming in 5.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My Review

This case comes in a generic box that clearly marks it as a case for the Fire 8.9. The back of the box indicates the contents of the box, but more importantly (and welcome) the Specs and Features of the case and keyboard.

One thing the case doesn't mention is that opening/closing the case puts the Fire into Sleep/Wake mode. The other information on the box is usually hard to find - the battery capacity, voltage, standby and working times, charging time and working distance from the device among others.

The case is PU leather, so expect some stink when you first open, although it is minimal due to a circular hole in the box. The case around the Kindle holds it securely with some overlay on the corners and the sides. If the Kindle is dropped, the overlay seems like it will prevent the Fire from hitting the ground, although I didn't test that.

The case completely covers the front of the Fire--I have a skin and only the barest edge is visible on all edges with a cutout for the camera. The stand folds out on the back of the device and due to the magnet, automatically folds back in when you pick up the device. The case closes with a snap flap which could benefit from the same magnetic assistance as the stand. I always have to fiddle to snap it closed, although when snapped closes the case and you should have no fears that it will open accidentally.

Connecting to the Fire is easy and step-by-step instructions are included in a nice little color guide. Included with the case is a USB cord to charge the battery, but man--it's the shortest one I've ever seen. Excluding the connectors it is about 18". I have been using other USB cords as well as the one provided with no issues. This is the first keyboard I've had with a rechargeable battery and I prefer it to physical batteries.

On the keyboard, some Android specific keys work - Back, Home, Lock, Volume Up/Down, Music or Video advance/backup. The arrow keys work as expected-I can navigate thru the carousel, jump up to the menus, and use the tab to select items on the top menu where you can choose items on Cloud or Device, will activate the Search menu that sometimes appears at the top and also the Library/Store option that is used for in the category menus. The only Amazon section where I had no response at all was the Shop section (this is the 2nd keyboard where I've found that the Shop section was inoperable).

The Settings key works in apps (that I tested) that have a settings option and Select All/Copy/Paste/Cut work where applicable. Mail works as well. There is an odd Lang key that I couldn't find a use for.

The Search key didn't work, but I could access device search from a key with 4 squares on it. The only other oddity is that the right Shift key required me to stretch my pinky out a bit further than I found comfortable and for which I'll always have to look to see that I'm placing it correctly. The keyboard has a nice, deep click that I like which gives it a solid feel that reinforces the feel of the entire case.

The keyboard is removable so that you can either use it without the case or remove it when you don't need the extra weight. At the creation of this review, the case is $21.95, I got mine right after the Fire was released fr $14.95; in any world, that is a great keyboard price if that is all you end up using.

I carry my Fire with me everywhere so will probably use this as a travel option only--I like daily cases that are a bit more lightweight and allow me to see my skins. Overall, the case/keyboard combo has a solid, durable feel that is great for a daily use case. Combined with the removable bluetooth keyboard that can be used for other devices or as a standalone, the Poetic Keybook is a great value. Grade: B+


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Price now $29.95 for this item.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good for me.  I kept toying with the idea of ordering one, but it's now above my "what the heck" threshold for something I don't need since I already have a cover AND two bluetooth keyboards...  

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Price now $29.95 for this item.


Someone is obviously watching their popularity and adjusting their price accordingly.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

The price creep on these cases is interesting to watch.  For what it's worth, I ordered one to go with my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and it's already on the way back to Amazon for two reasons:

First and foremost, I could not get the keyboard to work - I think I had a defective unit.  After charging, or even while still plugged in, the keyboard would not stay turned on.  When switched to the ON position, the blue light would glow for a few seconds and then turn off. I never achieved a connection.

IF the keyboard had worked, I might have kept the cover for travel use or to use the keyboard separately from the case, but I found the case too heavy and bulky for everyday (around the house) use.  Amazon has me spoiled with their sleek lightweight leather covers...

I'm now thinking about a bluetooth thumb board, though I haven't seen any reviews of devices that were actually working with the KFHD.  If anyone is aware of one, I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Jesslyn said:


> My Review
> 
> This case comes in a generic box that clearly marks it as a case for the Fire 8.9. The back of the box indicates the contents of the box, but more importantly (and welcome) the Specs and Features of the case and keyboard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great in-depth review; I'm just mad I missed it at $15...


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

THis is now $35 - is it worth that much?

I"m pondering what i'm doing for my daughter and this plays into it. Sorta.

ARRGGGGHHHHHHH. I wish this stuff was easy!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $35. They were just the 1st to get into the same model. See here for additional companies with similar designs.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=kindle+bluetooth+keyboard&sprefix=kindle+bluetoo%2Caps%2C221


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I had looked at what was there - they all seem to be in the $29-35 range.

Oh well!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I had looked at what was there - they all seem to be in the $29-35 range.
> 
> Oh well!!


I'm tempted to sell you mine since I haven't touched the thing since I bought it. Plus I bought it because it was so cheap it was a gimmee price. Let me think on it while you keep looking.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> I'm tempted to sell you mine since I haven't touched the thing since I bought it. Plus I bought it because it was so cheap it was a gimmee price. Let me think on it while you keep looking.


IF I end up with one I will take you up on that.... right now, they are still "undecided" as to what they are replacing things with..... 1 doesn't want to share, the other wants 1 iPad mini right now to share with another coming in a couple of months.

Kids! LOL!!


----------

